# Plaster of Paris Safety



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My only experience with Plaster of Paris was when they used it to make casts for broken bones. I had plenty of experience with those. I do remember that years ago, the Dr. and/or nurses would use their hands to mix the stuff up in bucket, then put it on with bare hands. The in later years it seems they started wearing something like surgical gloves. Don't know if they learned something over time or what. The last few casts I have had were the hi-tech ones made of a fiberglass material with the resin impregnated within the material. Just soak in hot water, apply, and your done. NO, I don't go breaking a lot of bones, just some weird curvature of the left femur and they've tried to twist it back for years without doing surgery.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

All you need to do is gently handle the product. Use common sense and a dust mask if it makes you feel better.
Ron


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

It hasn't contained lead for several years, so just wear a dust mask.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> While I won't mix it that way myself, I can't get rid of the image of some of the dust getting into my eyes or lungs and solidify there.


Ayuh,.... I'd say it's about 1% more Dangerous than sifted white flour.....


----------



## Dave in Michigan (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies! This makes me feel much more comfortable with using the material. It sounds like if proper precautions are taken, plaster of Paris is pretty safe.


----------



## Angry_D.I.Yer (Jan 26, 2011)

*Buy it from a craft shop*

Buy it from a hobby/craft shop it will be child/skin friendly. Buy it from a DIY store and it might contain more gypsum. Be aware when the gypsum and water in it mix they cause an exothermic reaction when in bulk can reach up to 60 degrees. So just take your hands out if it feels warm!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Angry_D.I.Yer said:


> Buy it from a hobby/craft shop it will be child/skin friendly. Buy it from a DIY store and it might contain more gypsum. Be aware when the gypsum and water in it mix they cause an exothermic reaction when in bulk can reach up to 60 degrees. So just take your hands out if it feels warm!


If 60 degrees feels warm then you're probably dead anyhow! :laughing:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> If 60 degrees feels warm then you're probably dead anyhow! :laughing:


Ayuh,... My guess is, He's talkin' Celsius....

Considerin' he's postin' from accross the Big Pond...:whistling2:


----------

